# VeloMonkee Cycling



## BPCycler (9 Jul 2021)

I have a club Strava called VeloMonkee.

I've started a new cycling group on FitBit as well and was looking for fellow riders to join if anyone is interested. 

FitBit: Search for VeloMonkee Cycling and request to join.

Strava: https://www.strava.com/clubs/gmcy

VeloMonkee website: http://velomonkee.com/


Thanks guys!


----------



## Darius_Jedburgh (9 Jul 2021)

Joined Strava. 
Might stay in, might not. 
Time will tell!!!

Edit. Thought you were in Cumberland. Didn't realise you were in Trumpland. 
Might not last long.


----------



## BPCycler (10 Jul 2021)

Darius_Jedburgh said:


> Joined Strava.
> Might stay in, might not.
> Time will tell!!!
> 
> ...



Welcome aboard!

Trumpland?


----------

